# Ok.. Does someone on here know how to sell goats so they like sell fast??



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I have two bucklings and one doeling.. And I was hoping they would sell soon but unfortunately it seems like it is taking along time.. I guess I need to have patienceI posted them on Craigslist,2 goat forums, and I also have a website but we jus started it awhile ago and so it hasn’t got out their yet.. like I said I jus needa hav patience!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

If your area has a Facebook group for goat sales, you can try that. Make sure to read the groups rules first, because Facebook doesn’t technically allow livestock sales.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya that’s what I’ve heard but I was thinking maybe something different then fb since I’m not really a big fan of fb but ya


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Have u looked on Craigslist to see how much people are selling similar goats for to compare your prices?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Like u mean like do a trade or something or like what?? Maybe I’m not catching on to what ur saying heres


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Like u mean like do a trade or something or like what?? Maybe I’m not catching on to what ur saying heres


Craigslist is either for bartering or for selling, depending on what you want. If you really want to sell your goats fast, Craigslist may be the best option, depending on your area.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well I hav them on Craigslist


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

You can take them to auction too. Goats are bringing great prices right now.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

thefarmgirl said:


> Like u mean like do a trade or something or like what?? Maybe I’m not catching on to what ur saying heres


I mean for example people in your area selling for 125 and your selling for 150, then people will buy from cheaper breeders. I was just curious if you had checked what goats were going for in your area before pricing them


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh ya I get what u mean ya... well I was selling both of my two bucklings for 150 each.. one has blue eyes and one has been disbudded and the other will get disbudded here soon too if it doesn’t go soon so.. and then I have a doeling that I have for 200 she has blue eyes also and will get disbudded soon too if she doesn’t go.. but she is so adorable!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Sfgwife said:


> You can take them to auction too. Goats are bringing great prices right now.


Ya I was considering that if they didn’t sell..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Oh ya I get what u mean ya... well I was selling both of my two bucklings for 150 each.. one has blue eyes and one has been disbudded and the other will get disbudded here soon too if it doesn’t go soon so.. and then I have a doeling that I have for 200 she has blue eyes also and will get disbudded soon too if she doesn’t go.. but she is so adorable!


Is that to much money u think?? Should I lower the price?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Oh ya I get what u mean ya... well I was selling both of my two bucklings for 150 each.. one has blue eyes and one has been disbudded and the other will get disbudded here soon too if it doesn’t go soon so.. and then I have a doeling that I have for 200 she has blue eyes also and will get disbudded soon too if she doesn’t go.. but she is so adorable!












Their she is


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Do you have a local feed store you can put a flyer at?
The market here has slowed in the last 30 days but your prices are about what I have been seeing locally (South Louisiana & west to the Houston area)
Doelings pretty steady at $200/$250; boys selling $150/up. Meat breeds & large dairy selling strong & quick, miniature goat sales slowing.
Auction house wishes they had more goats, selling crazy there but $ not as high as private sales.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya we do.. Maybe I should try that...and if the bucklings for sure don’t sell all definitely be taking them to the auction but I’d rather not take the doeling to the auction but if I hav to then I will....


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Make a package deal. Everyone likes a deal. So list them for their individual price but also have a price for all 3 for a little less money. Or just the two boys. Sadly though only so many people want and need bucks, that leaves meat or pet. So offer to band them before they leave at no charge to open up the possible pet buyers. A lot of pet people look at castration as a vet bill since they can’t do it themselves.
But watch your prices. Don’t go lower then what they would bring at the sale. If lower it’s a good possibility they will still end up at the sale just your out money. Plus our time is worth something. I would rather get $100 at the sale then $100 and have to take time out to meet people, and basically adopt them and their questions for years and years. I don’t mind helping people but the 500 messages of “the goat coughed once this morning” “I think it peed one time more today then it did yesterday” kinda things really tests me on bad days. 
Also get good pictures of your goats. The picture you showed is very cute! But if I was a buyer I would want to see her whole body, even her legs. I want to make sure there is nothing hidden that I don’t want before I make the drive to go see something. Get them out there walking around in the open or have someone hold them and get some good pictures.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I have that picture on Craigslist but I also hav another picture of her that shows all of her on their so...


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It really depends on your market (some are overrun with mini's), your breeding, what you tell them about health, papers,etc. If they aren't registered, don't offer some good bloodlines, you can be hard pressed to sell. I would go on facebook. Or an auction if you really need to move them.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

No they aren’t registered.. but I really wish I could register them cuz they are some really great kids!Well I definitely need to sell the bucklings before they get to old cuz we definitely can’t keep anymore bucks at this point in life..The reason I want to sell is cuz I found this awesome female for sale! Registered, good lines.. and so on.. but ya I am gonna take them to a auction if they don’t sell....


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

But the other reason I am selling is cuz I am getting into “goat business” and so ta


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are getting into goats, realize not many people want an unregistered dairy buck without knowing udder conformation if dam, etc . The buck snd what he throws is half your herd genetics. If you want sell pets, wether them and research your market. They wont bring a lot at auctio - most ard there for meat and yield


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well ok so it goes like this... I got off on the wrong start.. I started with unregistered goats and then didn’t think abt it that I was wanting to have my herd registered so I am slowly gradually getting into a registered herd but I will still hav a few unregistered goats..And yes that’s what I mean I wish these goats were registered but unfortunately they can not be.. and yes both of my does hav awesome udders that’s another reason I wish they were registered..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Craigslist is were I normally sell my males and or just goats I need to be gone, and I have never had any problems with selling them, I think the highest ive put a unregistered goat on CL for was $350? But that's because her parents were from a Dairy, and she was a Nubian/Toggenburg who's dam had an AMAZING udder! But yeah I 100% recommend Craigslist if they are unregistered, males and or wethers


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a unregistered herd with a couple registered and one full blood, the rest are unregistered and still sell their offspring for great prices, obviously reasonable because of them not being registerable


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Craigslist is were I normally sell my males and or just goats I need to be gone, and I have never had any problems with selling them, I think the highest ive put a unregistered goat on CL for was $350? But that's because her parents were from a Dairy, and she was a Nubian/Toggenburg who's dam had an AMAZING udder! But yeah I 100% recommend Craigslist if they are unregistered, males and or wethers


Ok so I DO have them on Craigslist.. so their is this male that I have for sale on their.. He has gorgeous black fur with some white and he has blue eyes.. and his dam also has an amazing udder producing lots of milk.. but I only have him for 150 on their becuz I figured if I went to high people wouldn’t wanna buy him since he isn’t even Registered but maybe I need to go higher? Maybe I need to put a picture of his dams udder on their🤷‍♀️or maybe he’s jus one of those goats that will jus hav to be sold at an auction🤷‍♀️


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

All my goats are purebred Nigerian dwarfs but unregistered but I’m hoping to get my herd more up.. with like registered goats and other great genetics and lines..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ok so I DO have them on Craigslist.. so their is this male that I have for sale on their.. He has gorgeous black fur with some white and he has blue eyes.. and his dam also has an amazing udder producing lots of milk.. but I only have him for 150 on their becuz I figured if I went to high people wouldn’t wanna buy him since he isn’t even Registered but maybe I need to go higher? Maybe I need to put a picture of his dams udder on their🤷‍♀️or maybe he’s jus one of those goats that will jus hav to be sold at an auction🤷‍♀️


I would try posting pics of her udder and her body(face and all) and then pics of the sires body


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Do you have pics of their parents? Can you post a link to your CL post so I can see the set up? If not that's fine as well!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes I can..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I had them as separate post before but now I jus put it all together..


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We sell mostly via FB groups and our site. We do a lot of advertising through the groups...(I don't like FB but I mostly utilize it for that) marketing the genetics and udders and such behind our animals. We had to work a bit to stir up interest. I have found any I decide to sell unpapered sell easier at auction. Less hassle. 

I wether most boys honestly. I go by the mantra that just because they have the parts, doesn't mean they should breed. A buck is a super important part of the herd and should be pretty dang good, his dam should be pretty near to ideal (especially udder/production) for him to keep his man parts here. Ours have all been sold by weaning time (12-16 weeks). We did end up with one wether left this year and I took him to auction at 14 weeks and he went for $100.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay...i just have to share my babies...lol

This is Fawn, she is full blooded but doesn't have paperwork.










This is Wally, he is 100% reg Nigerian.









This is Scarlett, her dad was reg but mom was not.




  








Sunny day here at Oaks-n-Goats Farm PT2




__
Lil Boogie


__
Apr 16, 2021








I have other Nigerian Pygmys and Nigerian mixes such as mini Saanen.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Flint Hills Dairy Goats For Sale - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Healthy Purebred Adorable Nigerian Dwarf Goats For Sale! Here at Flint Hills Dairy Goats we give all our goats first CDT shots if of age and we also disbudd all our goats that are born horned here...



seks.craigslist.org


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> I had them as separate post before but now I jus put it all together..


Okie dokie


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Their it is.. I thot it was kinda weird that I had put flint Hills dairy goats on every picture so I might change that sometime.. not sure why I did that🤪🤷‍♀️


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks good although like i said, udder pics might help. I like to always put their dams udder on there for reference.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Okay...i just have to share my babies...lol
> 
> This is Fawn, she is full blooded but doesn't have paperwork.
> View attachment 210718
> ...


Ahhhfawn is so cute!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ahhhfawn is so cute!


I luv the colors too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So pics like this and how much milk they are milking a day, don't mind the not so great udder lol...she is a Nigerian mix


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ahhhfawn is so cute!


Thanks! She is so small lol...


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok.. ya.. well I am not milking her at this point and I’m not sure exactly how much milk she produces but she had 2 kids and she had so much milk so are other goat that had triplets she had one smaller then the rest and so we took her and let her have some milk off of her since she had so much milk! And we had to like milk her a little bit at first cuz her kids weren’t drinking fast enough to get that udder down and she was swelling really bad so that’s why I say she produces lots of milk cuz she does


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

But I have never milked her like I said so idk


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also I love the fact you named the buckling Lucky!!!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok.. so jus pics like this?























The backside of her udder tho looks so much bigger then it really is tho! I guess that’s how pictures are tho


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Ok.. so jus pics like this?
> View attachment 210722
> View attachment 210723
> View attachment 210724
> ...


Yes pics like that, but i like to make sure the legs are down, kinda like in the pic i posted form the side of my doe, it just makes the udder look more normal


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok let me see if I can get some here for u to see


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okie pokie


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> View attachment 210725
> View attachment 210726
> View attachment 210727


Yes like that but i would get better lighting tho, otherwise looks great!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And also I was gonna ask u if u think I should sell them for a little higher price? Or do u think they would for sure not go?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just my 2 cents...you can always lower your price if they aren't selling, but you can't raise the price after you've already made a deal with someone. 
Your ad looks good! I would try to maybe get some clearer pictures of the kids, and get down on their level, so you're not looking down on them in the photo. Having a good background helps a lot, and you can edit your pictures so the colors are nice and you can really see the goats well. 
I sell my unregistered goats for about $50 less than the registered are selling for. I respond to questions quickly, and I try to be as helpful and informative as possible. I think all those things help give you an edge.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok I will try to get clearer pictures..Thanks for all the advice you all!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would suggest that if you want to raise and breed dairy goats, you begin using them as more than pets. So far your main selling point seems to be that she's a great milker but, I've actually never milked her. 
She's not a great milker though or even a good one. There's so much more to a milk goat than making milk. She has to be easy to hand milk, her teat placement/size makes that impossible. She has to sustain a 9 to 10 month lactation. It's probably never been tested has it? 

If you want to sell dairy goats for good prices then they have to be dairy goats.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok so they ARE dairy goats.. becuz Nigerian dwarfs are a smaller milk breed NOT a meet goat.. Pygmys are smaller meat goats..And I have milked her but we did not keep the milk cuz we didn’t need it at that point in life and she jus had an overproduction of milk so that’s how I know she produces a lot of milk.. and yes she is very easy to milk.. she is a FF but did great.. but if I would actually get into milking her and keep her milk then I kno she would be a good milked cuz I already have milked a little bit..and my goats get a lot of attention and are well cared for.. so they aren’t jus pets... when I got these goats I got them becuz I wanted to raise them and sell them.... ok hopefully this makes since I’m kinda jabbering


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Once I get more into this whole goat thing and once I get on track and going in the right direction then ya..


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I think you're missing Goathiker's point 😉

I raise registered Nigerians. I have a doe I'm planning on selling. She's a fantastic mother, easy kidder, great udder and teat placement, and she just got an excellent linear appraisal score. But she is NOT a dairy goat. She cannot sustain a lactation and that beautiful little udder produces very little, even for a nigerian. Being of a dairy goat breed does not make a goat a true dairy goat. 

There are two types of dairy goat breeders- the serious dairy breeders and the pet breeders. You are clearly the latter. That is not bad, it just means that you need to set your expectations and marketing strategies differently.

Since you do not test your goats through performance programs or even regularly milk, you are better off working the "pet" angle. Take cute pictures of your kids doing cute things. Keep your prices low- if people aren't buying them at your prices now, they sure won't if you raise them. Advertise the merits of goats as pets, companions, etc.

If you try selling from the dairy angle, you have to really commit to it if you want buyers to take you seriously. You can't just say your goat has a great udder- the buyer will want to see that udder, and they will judge whether it's a great udder or not! When/if you get registered stock, don't just say "from great milking lines," and expect your buyers to take your word for it. List the pedigree information in your ad and let your buyers make their own conclusions. I want my goats to sell well, so I am investing hundreds of dollars and hundreds of extra hours in order to do twice daily milking, make my does earn their milk stars through year-round milk testing, and participate in linear appraisal. Whenever possible I clip my goats and take nice pictures of them posed nicely for my website, and include udder pictures and pictures of sire, dam, etc. Production records and linear appraisal scores can be found on my website. Most of my advertising traffic comes from Facebook and Craigslist however.

It sounds like you're doing about what you can with the goats you have- Facebook and Craigslist are going to be your best bets. If they don't sell, try taking fresh pictures (remember, aim for cute!) maybe change your ads up a little, advertise slightly outside of your usual area, or lower your price. Sometimes the right buyers just aren't out there, so you have to either wait them out or take your goats to auction.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I think Goathiker might also have been referring to the fact that your doe has a less than ideal udder. She may be a great family milker but that is not the kind of udder a proper dairy goat should have. Her attachments seem to be very poor, she has no medial suspensory ligament, and her teats are too far forward and point outward. The lack of attachments and medial mean that her udder will not hold up well over time. The teat placement just makes milking a hassle. 

I know you didn't ask for a critique and I'm not trying to be mean- just pointing out what to look for, especially if you're trying to advertise based on her udder.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok sorry ya.. I guess I didn’t get the point... I guess I’m jus kinda a little bit mad that people are saying my goats are that dairy which they probably aren’t.. but I guess it takes awhile to get up their like with all your milking stuff and so on.. like idk if u have ever heard of the site double h toy mini farm but I got one of my bucks from their place and he is awesome and I absolutely love that place I would love to some say be like them but it’s gonna take a long time to get way up their like that... but it is my dream and no one can stop me.. unless of course something comes up.. and it really annoys me that u say her attachments are poor but ik they are poor I jus don’t want to admit it.. I’m sorry.. I feel like I was a bit idk what🤷‍♀️


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I jus hate it.. cuz I feel like I got off on the wrong foot! I jus could never give up these goats I have now tho.. I mean I’m not gonna sell them but I jus wish they had good udders tho!!!! I hav had them for abt a year now and they all have become very special to me!! I jus wish I could start all over again! But see it goes like this.. I see goats and I’m like oh I want this one, that one, and this one, and of! That one over their too!!!! And then my mind is like oh yes I want her and then I don’t control my mind and I don’t even think abt them being good goats or not and I jus get them!! Ok and I might as well jus tell u all now.. I am 14 years old... I’m not older like the rest of you are... so I guess that could explain things


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Right now tho I have... 1 buck-blue eyes and naturally polled.. 1 wether..2 female goats that are sisters.. both of them are disbudded..1 other doe and her 2 month old doeling.. they both have horns but have really nice fur which that doesn’t matter but ya.. I might have to show u her udder sometime.. I think she has a better one.. it is smaller but her teets go down and for me looking at it it’s not well attached but it’s nicely formed..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I’m so mad at myself tho!!!! WHY DID I START OFF WRONG?? Ugg that bothers me very much🤦🏽‍♀️


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to decide what you are doing with goats. Blue eyes and polled don't put milk in the pail. Blue eyes and polled don't give you excellent body conformation. Blue eyes and polled are great pet sellers. Learn what a good quality dairy goat is before buying anything more if high end dairy is how you want to go. You have to stop being attracted to flash like blue eyes and coat color.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I could tell you her udder attachments are fantastic, but that wouldn't help you learn and it wouldn't be true. I know it can be hard to hear that our favorite goats are less than ideal. The goat in my herd that I thought was the most beautiful was one of my lowest scoring does at Appraisal. It wasn't what I wanted to hear, but it helped me learn and it taught me what to look for. I have not heard of the farm your buck is from but if you want to be a serious breeder you do have to be able to be critical of your own goats. If that breeder is nearby maybe they can help point you in the right direction.

Also, there's nothing wrong with stopping and just enjoying the goats you have for now. Your doe may not be perfect but we all started somewhere, and if you love her that counts for something too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Don't feel too bad! You're still learning, just like a lot of us on here.  You can always sell off some of your goats and put money towards buying some that are more in line with what you want. Or invest in a buck with qualities that will improve on your does, and start breeding up. Just be aware that, unless you can prove that your kids are top quality, you won't get top quality prices for them. That's ok. 
None of my goats are top quality, and while I will breed for qualities that I like and work well for my setup, I won't be going to shows, doing linear appraisals, etc., but I will have solid milkers who can put a decent amount of good milk in the pail, and do that consistently for at least 10 months. So when I sell kids, I will be honest about the parents' qualities, and of course talk up their good points, but not expect to get top dollar, because I'm not raising show goats. I am finding, at least in my area, there seems to be a market for the kind of goats I enjoy raising.
If you want to do show goats, more power to you!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok thanks for everything everyone said on here... ok so this is sorta what I wanted my herd to look like in the next few years but it pry won’t.. Like what I wanted my goats to have in them..naturally polled,heavy moonspots,blue eyes,well attached udders,awesome milking lines and genetics,registered goats,Awesome pedigrees..But now I’m kinda in the middle of everything.. I jus don’t kno if I should jus go with a unregistered herd and jus sell goats.. or I should buy some good goats here some time and get into a registered herd! but ik what I want! I want what I said I wanted my herd to look like but unfortunately u can’t do everything in life and I don’t have a job yet so i don’t hav a whole lot of money.. so anyways.. for now I’m jus gonna stick with what I hav and then maybe in a month or so then ya idk really confusing..🤪


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

It sounds like your best bet is to decide what you really want, and not settle for anything else. You won't find it right away, but that way you won't be tempted by every goat that comes along and when you do find that perfect one, you'll be in a position to actually get it. Then build your herd off of that dream goat. If what you want is great genetics, good udders, moonspots, and polled, then wait until you find it and don't settle for something different. (Although if blue eyes, moonspotted and polled is your dream goat, be prepared to spend quite a bit more money than if your dream goat was something more common!)


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok.. so is this a better udder then my other goats udder.. she had a small udder but besides that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't see the attachment but the teats point out.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well I thot these pointed more down like u guys said they were supposed to be but I guess not...I mean they may be a little bit out but not as much as my other goat..


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

It sounds like you need to take a step back and think about the direction you want your herd to go in. We started with unregistered does as pets. When we bought a buck, we went with a registered one that we thought had good bloodlines. We also wanted the blue eyes, polled, moonspotted ones. Now we have started to get into the performance programs (though haven’t heard on LA this year) and have realized our blue eyed goats for the most part weren’t as nice as the less flashy brown eyed ones. For our herd, we’re going with conformation and milk in the pail now.

If you want to evaluate udders, here is the LA scorecard images to help you.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya I have figured it out tho now and I kno which direction I want to go in now.. but thanks for all your help!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you have a 4H or FFA goat group in your area? Or maybe a local dairy goat club you can join?

Don't beat yourself up, not many people can start with champion quality goats. You can take what you have and breed them to the best bucks you can afford, ones who come from lines that have production and well attached udders. Start adding registered breeding stock as you can afford it. You are 14, and have a lot of years ahead of you. Try to find a local mentor to help you on your journey. You can probably find one at a dairy goat club or 4H/FFA.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I started out (with my current herd, had goats before) with an Alpine doe. No guidance. I have spent the last 15 years and tons of money, trying to breed out the imperfections that she had. I've had to sell so many, because they were "nice" or "pretty" or "sweet", but none of those traits put milk in my bulk tank. Decide what you want. 

Sit down and make a list of what you want from goats, how many you can afford to keep, what you plan on doing with them (milking, just pets, showing, etc) and how long you really will have them. (Most kids sell their goats if they head off to college, trade school or get married).


----------

